# [Problème d'affichage terminal] rxvt-unicode (résolu)

## init1

Bonjour,

Gentoo toute récente, j'installe mon terminal rxvt-unicode, le probleme c est que l'affichage merde: et ma USE flag contient unicode, mes locales dans locale.gen sont bonnes et 02locale contient fr_FR.UTF-8

[img]http://omploader.org/tNHdidQ[/img]

MerciLast edited by init1 on Mon Jul 12, 2010 3:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Picani

C'est génant en effet ... As-tu installé des polices de caractères pour Unicode ? Et est-ce que Xterm marche ou a le même problème ?Last edited by Picani on Sun Jul 11, 2010 8:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ascodas

Avec le USE truetype activé ?

----------

## init1

Picani: J'ai installé xterm, et depuis urxvt marche également ! Il manque donc une dép ou plusieurs à urxvt, je vais voir pour trouver laquelle.

Ascodas: Non je ne l'ai pas, sont-ces libs qu'il manque ?

----------

## Ascodas

```
echo "x11-terms/rxvt-unicode truetype" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -1 rxvt-unicode

```

en faisant cela tu actives le support truetype pour le soft en question, tu peux visualiser les USE spécifiques pour un packets comme ceci :

```
equery uses rxvt-unicode
```

ou encore 

```
emerge -pv rxvt-unicode
```

----------

## init1

Merci Ascodas, du coup ça marche.

RESOLU!

----------

